# Pics of my Albino Pac Man Frog



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#5


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#6


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The first 2 pics kinda suck, but the rest I am 
pretty happy with. Im not sure if it is a male
or female. If you tell the same way between 
albinos and regular pacmans it is a female. 
Not sure if its the same though...

Feel free to post pics of your pac mans 
here too


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Anybody


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! Thanks for posting your pac! He has some great color! 
Here is my beefcake


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking Pacmans guys







Over here there is one for sale in my LFS, but unfortunately they aren't very active.

Btw: the looks of this frog is priceless


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet lookin frog pamonster

anybody else???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RIBIT RIBIT


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

looks good, kinda reminds me of shrek


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PAcman Frogs Rule!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Those frog pics kick @$$!!! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Saw some green ornates at a LFS thinking of getting one or maybe an albinio


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking good dude


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

this pic ture was taken about a year ago he has like trippled in size


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

that thing looks sweet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> this pic ture was taken about a year ago he has like trippled in size
> [snapback]1133568[/snapback]​


Nice lookin frog,








Pinky mice aren't even a snack 
to my green Pac Man now


----------

